# Drol starts soon



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2016)

I will be running 150 anadrol per day starting Sunday September 4th.

I just wanted to apologize well in advance for the inevitable...  please don't take it personally.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2016)

Mmmmm can I pinch your nips?


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 31, 2016)

What flavor of asshole are you going to try to be?


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 31, 2016)

This should be interesting.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh this is just going to be freaking wonderful. As my training gets tougher, I gotta deal with an even assholier coach.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 31, 2016)

Drol = Berzerker


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2016)

your gonna look great ..now your all lean and shit..watch how ripped and full your gonna be


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 31, 2016)

how much test are u gonna be on?


----------



## automatondan (Aug 31, 2016)

Dont threaten me with a good time.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 31, 2016)

Cheater ...


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 31, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> how much test are u gonna be on?



Probably like 3 grams with 12.5 stane every other week. 

Lucky ****.


----------



## snake (Aug 31, 2016)

So we are going to lose our nice sweet POB who always gives everyone that warm fuzzy feeling inside after he posts?


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 31, 2016)

How long are you going to be running the drol, and have you used 150 per day before


----------



## Joliver (Aug 31, 2016)

snake said:


> So we are going to lose our nice sweet POB who always gives everyone that warm fuzzy feeling inside after he posts?



Did nobody see him threaten to beat me up!? It's like I'm not even talking here!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> What flavor of asshole are you going to try to be?



Shit




Bro Bundy said:


> your gonna look great ..now your all lean and shit..watch how ripped and full your gonna be



Yeah this should get interesting.  Updated pic in my log at the other joint.



Bro Bundy said:


> how much test are u gonna be on?



750. Not going nuts this time just trying not to get injured at the meet.



snake said:


> So we are going to lose our nice sweet POB who always gives everyone that warm fuzzy feeling inside after he posts?



Yes I know.  It will be weird having me demonstrate a complete inability to conceal my displeasure like I normally do.



Runningwild said:


> How long are you going to be running the drol, and have you used 150 per day before



From Sunday thru Oct 7 at 150. Probably 200 on meet day.  I have ran drol for 4 weeks as high as 200 in the past. 150 seems to be my sweet spot.



Joliver said:


> Did nobody see him threaten to beat me up!? It's like I'm not even talking here!!!



BRB editing post to make Jol out to be a liar.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Probably like 3 grams with 12.5 stane every other week.
> 
> Lucky ****.



I don't use AI


----------



## Seeker (Aug 31, 2016)

From my experience in the past with drol it tends to settled down the last week while really peaking at its best during week 2-3.  But you know you. I would wanna time it perfectly for meet day to go in at its strongest peak


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2016)

Seeker said:


> From my experience in the past with drol it tends to settled down the last week while really peaking at its best during week 2-3.  But you know you. I would wanna time it perfectly for meet day to go in at its strongest peak



For me it doesn't settle I just reach the maximal boost I am going to from it after 3 weeks. I am ok with that. It doesn't get weaker or stop working.  It just peaks and then I ride that leak and push my openers and second attempts in training then walk into the meet confident


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 31, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> For me it doesn't settle I just reach the maximal boost I am going to from it after 3 weeks. I am ok with that. It doesn't get weaker or stop working.  It just peaks and then I ride that leak and push my openers and second attempts in training then walk into the meet confident



you ride a leaking pp?


----------



## thqmas (Aug 31, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Updated pic in my log at the other joint.



So now you have off-white pants... Good.

(Better pull one like this BEFORE you start with the A-bombs).


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 31, 2016)

I've ran drol once at 100 a day and wanted to jump out of my skin after week two. But that third week I felt super strong. Then week four hit and I had to come off of it. Started giving me bad anxiety. I can't imagine 150 a day. Good luck buddy. I'll be right there to watch u smash some PRs


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 31, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> you ride a leaking pp?



Many o'whores do it every single night here in America surely you aren't surprised by this doc?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 1, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Many o'whores do it every single night here in America surely you aren't surprised by this doc?



Not in the least Bane but I am curious if he will seek out a ginger pp or a more human one lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Sep 1, 2016)

Looking forward to the hate rage phone call.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> you ride a leaking pp?



We have all made mistakes in life Doc.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> We have all made mistakes in life Doc.



Would you ride mine? And if you did, would riding mine be a mistake?  *tear*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2016)

Just even thinking about drol makes me wanna **** someone up....


----------



## grind4it (Sep 1, 2016)

Enjoy brotha, I love that shit. It fills me out, I actually look good when I run it. I've never run it that high.


----------

